# Forster 1/12/06



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

hi. Tryhard,

Sorry I will not be able to make it  ... but I will be up that way from the 19th Dec to visist my mum (Haliday's point) ... is there a change to catch up around that time?

This wil be my first time in a Kayak on Saltwater.

Victor


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll PM you closer to the time


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Where's your report Matt? Want to know how The Lady got you that nice estuary trifecta


----------

